# NGK 6000h governor question



## Cap'n Al (Feb 5, 2019)

I have this generator with a 11 hp honda engine. It starts and runs fine when the switch on the panel is in idle mode. As soon as I change it to run mode, the engine revs up and wants to keep on accelerating. I have to switch it back to idle mode or I fear it will over-rev and damage something. Does anyone have any suggestions for me? Again, it's an NGK 6000h


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

Welcome to the forum! I'm not familiar with the generator brand, but with a Honda engine, there is at least one "common" item on it. It looks like it may have a Honda GX-340 engine. 

What controls the RPM with the idle circuit? I had a Generac with idle control. It had a solenoid that would pull on the throttle/governor linkage when in Run mode, vs idle. 

I'd watch the throttle and governor linkages when going between Idle and Run. See what changes in Run, and what causes the change (like a solenoid). Is anything on that item adjustable? 

A manual for the engine (seemingly GX-340) may help, to at least better understand the speed-control features of the engine.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

It should go to 3600 RPM under load (assuming you're in North America) when the IDLE CONTROL switch is turned on (in Run mode).

It should be between 3700~3800 RPM at no-load. If not, ensure the IDLE CONTROL switch is “OFF.” (The engine will idle at approximately 2400 RPM.) If the no-load RPM is not between 3700 and 3800RPM, refer to the Honda Engine Shop Manual and adjust the engine speed to the proper RPM. The troubleshooting starts on page 20 of the generator manual and looks to be quite thorough.
•1~2 seconds after the IDLE CONTROL switch is activated, the engine speed will increase to the rated rpm. 

•5~10 seconds after the IDLE CONTROL switch is turned off, the engine will idle back down.​Here's a link to the manual, if you don't have it: https://www.electricgeneratorsdirect.com/manuals/NGK%20Generator%20Honda%20engine.pdf
Here's a link to the GX240 Technical Manual: https://www.manualslib.com/manual/1036510/Honda-Gx240.html


----------

